# FC-770 Question....



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I am looking at my stock FC-770 carbon fork with aluminum steerer and measured out the axle to crown length at 367mm. Does this sound correct to anyone else here? I am trying to confirm. Thanks!


----------

